

"Amazing" Camera Tracks High Speed Objects [video] - confluence
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km_3CZBYJZw

======
fifa1234
Incredible tracking capability - Only if the pingpong ball wasn't inked :)

~~~
confluence
I think they may be using the ink for real time image analysis to
probabilistically determine the future direction/rotation of the ball.

------
rorrr
Here's a camera tracking a tank shell, done years ago:

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7FMki6dlKg>

